# I'm an expat and I need...



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 3, 2007)

Following on from the 'what do you miss when you're away from your home country' thread, I thought I'd start this one.

The idea is that if you're an expat/traveller and there's something you really miss, then you say what it is here -- e.g. certain type of tea, biscuits, English language books/magazines or whatever -- and then in a random act of kindness some other urbanites will volunteer to send you whatever it is in a care package.

NB: PM your postal address to those who volunteer, don't post it here.

[Mods, can this be a sticky in the travel section please?]


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2007)

Aww - aren't you kind? 

What a nice idea


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 3, 2007)

I was lucky when I lived in Beijing, in that we could get most stuff, but I know there are places where you can't get stuff.  

Baked beans on toast was a special treat for me because it was about a quid a can from a speciality 'foreign goods' store.  And there was the monthly pub quiz at the British embassy bar where we could stock up on Walkers salt & vinegar and cheese & onion crisps.  It was difficult to get hold of decent English language books and magazines however, although we did swap them.  It wasn't possible to get hold of Horlicks though.  A few sachets of the instant just-add-hot-water stuff, would have been nice in my time out there.

I know what it's like, though, and figured a fair few urbanites would as well, and would be similarly willing to help out our expatriate compatriots.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree this is a good idea. Geminisnake sent me some Monster Munch last week which was fantastic. I am putting her together a package of some local specialities in reciprocation.


----------



## spanglechick (Mar 3, 2007)

Boris Sprinkler said:
			
		

> I agree this is a good idea. Geminisnake sent me some Monster Munch last week which was fantastic. I am putting her together a package of some local specialities in reciprocation.


which is adds a lovely reciprocal surprise to it - tho it is a nice idea anyway - it would be fabulous to get some small exotic speciality in the post.


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2007)

Could it work if there was something from a far away land that you'd heard of and always wanted to try??

I always wondered what a twinkie was and wanted to try one....then i did and it was grim!


----------



## trashpony (Mar 3, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> Could it work if there was something from a far away land that you'd heard of and always wanted to try??
> 
> I always wondered what a twinkie was and wanted to try one....then i did and it was grim!



You too? Were they mentioned in a comic or something? It was the one American thing I really wanted to try and it was absolutely foul


----------



## moomoo (Mar 3, 2007)

I'd love some Biltong - my children have never tried it


----------



## dylanredefined (Mar 3, 2007)

you can get that it butchers .


----------



## llantwit (Mar 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You too? Were they mentioned in a comic or something? It was the one American thing I really wanted to try and it was absolutely foul


Just about every 80s kids film mentioned twinkies (the Goonies sprins to mind). I too built them up into my unattainable ideal of a "candy bar", until I tried one, too, and it was indeed very nasty.


----------



## samk (Mar 3, 2007)

trashpony said:
			
		

> You too? Were they mentioned in a comic or something? It was the one American thing I really wanted to try and it was absolutely foul


But they were only famous as an example for what not to do


----------



## Dirty Martini (Mar 3, 2007)

Heh, a nice idea 

I need English beer but I don't think booze can be sent abroad. Bugger.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 3, 2007)

marmite please


----------



## Callie (Mar 3, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> marmite please



what about guinness marmite?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 3, 2007)

nope   just normal marmite would do


----------



## Space Girl (Mar 3, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I'd love some Biltong - my children have never tried it



my mate runs a biltong company, not that I eat it but frutibandit loves the stuff, they do loads of SA stuff, have a look at cruga.com, the pepper one is the best (apparently)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 4, 2007)

walnut whips


----------



## The Groke (Mar 4, 2007)

I miss Soho.

 

My address is........


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 4, 2007)

Swarfega said:
			
		

> I miss Soho.
> 
> 
> 
> My address is........


I don't have a jiffy bag big enough!  Not to mention the postage on that, can you imagine?!? 

Nice try though


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 4, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> nope  just normal marmite would do
> 
> walnut whips


Volunteered.  PM me your address.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2007)

It is a great idea.  Only problem is I dunno what I could send back from China in reciprocation.

The main sendable items that I appreciate getting are tea and marmite.  Of course some salt and vinegar crisps would be great. 

But what could I send in return?

Duck neck?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 4, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Volunteered.  PM me your address.



done  

as an act of karma does anyone want any TimTams or anything?


----------



## wrysmile (Mar 4, 2007)

Ice, you can buy marmite in Australia, can't you? 

I'd like any/all of the following:

Vegemite (it's more expensive here, but I still buy it, I'm asking anyway though)
Tim Tams, mint slice, bonds underwear, sunny warm weather.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 4, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> done
> 
> as an act of karma does anyone want any TimTams or anything?


No thanks, I tried them already.  Not a patch on jammy dodgers!


----------



## butterfly child (Mar 4, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It is a great idea.  Only problem is I dunno what I could send back from China in reciprocation.
> 
> The main sendable items that I appreciate getting are tea and marmite.  Of course some salt and vinegar crisps would be great.
> 
> ...



You could send me weird shit.. I love weird shit  

Not duck neck weird shit though, non-edible weird shit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2007)

There isn't as much weird shit in China as you might expect though (other than food...)


----------



## Dandred (Mar 4, 2007)

Walkers square crisps S'n'V.......

Woul dyou like some kimchi? 

But my postal address here is shit I've never recived anything from people who have sent stuff here....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 4, 2007)

It's the same for me.  I get people to send parcels etc to me at the school, the actual block of flats has no clear way to receive stuff, fuck knows what the other denizens do.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 4, 2007)

wrysmile said:
			
		

> Ice, you can buy marmite in Australia, can't you?
> 
> I'd like any/all of the following:
> 
> ...



i'v never found marmite here   

pm me your address and i'll sort something out


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 4, 2007)

Tunnocks Tea Cakes please  

They're nice and light for posting. I miss my *instant* sugar hits.

Oh, and some pounds. Pounds would be very welcome.


----------



## Callie (Mar 4, 2007)

what about a caramel wafer?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 4, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> what about a caramel wafer?



Yes please


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 5, 2007)

I could sort people out with piles of films on DVD in return for tea/marmite, of course.  Only thing is whether people want to receive pirated stuff.  Then again from what I've heard, it's fine sending them back to the UK as long as you don't send more than one copy of anything...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 10, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It's the same for me.  I get people to send parcels etc to me at the school, the actual block of flats has no clear way to receive stuff, fuck knows what the other denizens do.


Care package sent to you on Wednesday, I forgot to tell you.  Should be with you within a week from Wednesday according to the nice lady at the Post Office.



p.s. I don't want or need anything in return, thanks.

p.p.s. I think that other Chinese people go to pick up their parcels from the post office, they don't get them delivered.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 10, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> done
> 
> as an act of karma does anyone want any TimTams or anything?



Doesn't everyone want Tim Tams?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 11, 2007)

Papingo said:
			
		

> Doesn't everyone want Tim Tams?


They're not as good as jammy dodgers!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 11, 2007)

i worry about sending chocolate in the post   i once received 6 cadbury cream eggs that were beyond recognition and you should have seen the chocolate advent calenders that grandma sent for the kids    

*waves to anne*


----------



## fela fan (Mar 11, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> It is a great idea.  Only problem is I dunno what I could send back from China in reciprocation.
> 
> The main sendable items that I appreciate getting are tea and marmite.



Tea????!! In china?!

Due to getting quite a few chinese teachers over here for me to teach i get lots of green chinese tea given me. I'm a total convert and my english yorkshire teabags are gathering moss right now...

The one thing i really miss when i think about it is simply going down the pub and ordering loads of pints of ales. Not only for the taste but because they have a proper alcohol content. Where i am it's a minimum of 5% and i'm getting too old for that.

But real ale can't be sent!

I do like shredded wheat mind. I do see it sometimes, but it's always from america and not a patch on the british stuff.


----------



## jbob (Mar 11, 2007)

fela fan said:
			
		

> Tea????!! In china?!
> 
> Due to getting quite a few chinese teachers over here for me to teach i get lots of green chinese tea given me. I'm a total convert and my english yorkshire teabags are gathering moss right now...
> 
> ...



LOL at the tea in China bit!  Totally agree, I've only drunk green tea for years now. That 'British' (Indian) tea tastes thick and soupy (particularly when drunk with milk, ugh...) in comparison to the clean, refreshing green teas of China and Japan.

When I've lived overseas I can't say there's anything much I've missed apart from (as above) real ales. Mind you, this wasn't much of a problem in Germany, but in Thailand, the beer whilst not being bad per se, is pedestrian and too strong.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 11, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> i worry about sending chocolate in the post   i once received 6 cadbury cream eggs that were beyond recognition and you should have seen the chocolate advent calenders that grandma sent for the kids
> 
> *waves to anne*


Sorry, I forgot to get the marmite when I was in the supermarket the other day, it's not something I usually buy myself (I'm one of the world's many marmite haters  )

I'm going to the supermarket tomorrow and will write marmite on my hand so I don't forget.

It's a bit delayed but it will happen.  

I promise


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 11, 2007)

don't stress anne


----------



## rennie (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm an expat and I need mixed nuts. No one except my own countryfolk can imagine the pull that some crisp roasted peanuts can have!


----------



## astral (Mar 11, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> I'm an expat and I need mixed nuts. No one except my own countryfolk can imagine the pull that some crisp roasted peanuts can have!



nuts I can manage.  Any particular type/ brand?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 12, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Tunnocks Tea Cakes please
> 
> They're nice and light for posting. I miss my *instant* sugar hits.
> 
> Oh, and some pounds. Pounds would be very welcome.


I have some Tunnocks Tea Cakes and a jiffy bag.

PM me your address.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 12, 2007)

*Update*

*Outstanding wants:*

#8 Moomoo wants some biltong 

#23 wrysmile wants Tim Tams, mint slice, Bonds underwear (Oi, cheeky, you can get vegemite!  So that doesn't count  )  And sunshine?!  Ha!  You're 'avin' a laugh aintcha!

#25 butterflychild doesn't have any proper 'wants'  just fancies some weird sh!t from around the world 

#27 Dandred wants Salt & vinegar square crisps

#38 felafan wants some proper British shredded wheat not the American stuff

*Outstanding offers:*

#22 ice-is-forming is offering some Tim Tams

#27 Dandred is offering some kimchi


Givers/Takers anyone?


----------



## Callie (Mar 12, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> I have some Tunnocks Tea Cakes and a jiffy bag.
> 
> PM me your address.




haha! stanleys probably going to end up inundated with tunnocks at this rate, I probably should have mentioned that im sending him some


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 12, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> haha! stanleys probably going to end up inundated with tunnocks at this rate, I probably should have mentioned that im sending him some


I'm sure he'll be back here soon enough to complain.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 12, 2007)

I missed Irish food, the white pudding, the cakes, crisps, Smithwicks and all that. Then I discovered Mandy's in Tooting.

Now I'm moving again and I have to locate another Irish store in Ealing...

Any ideas?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 14, 2007)

I offer sketches for any Tunnock's  

Or, if any Spanish folk are missing Spanish stuff I could oblige.


----------



## rennie (Mar 15, 2007)

astral said:
			
		

> nuts I can manage.  Any particular type/ brand?



Nope... they're roasted in-house so to speak and then sold fresh throughout shops in my hometown... it's not just peanuts but cashew, pumpkin seeds n all sorts. Veyr salty but ever so delicious!


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 15, 2007)

*Dublin Calling*

I need somewhere to live in *central Dublin* for around six months from April 07.

Will consider a flat/house share, as well as a studio flat or one bed flat.

Will consider a flat exchange in SE1 (where I am now) for six months.

New employer will guarantee rent/reference.

City professional -work long hours so will be out through the week, also my job has some travel. 

Bloke. 40. No kids or pets. Non-drinker. Smoker but can resist indoors. Live and let live outlook. Easy going. Celtic FC fanatic. Punk rockist music fan.

Can cook. Domesticated/clean and tidy. For real.

Professional and previous landlord/lady refs available.

Deposit/bond no problem.

PM me if you can help or know anyone looking to rent/looking for flatmate.

Thanks


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 19, 2007)

Tunnock's Teacakes galore!

Thanks all who have sent or, are sending. I'm going to have a big Tunnock's party up the hill one evening soon  

Sketches have been dispatched.

I'm even getting Teacakes sent anonymously


----------



## lights.out.london (Mar 21, 2007)

Teacakes rock! Enjoy.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2007)

lightsoutlondon said:
			
		

> Teacakes rock! Enjoy.



I am. I'm getting fat. Someone sent to an address I never give out  

Whatever, they proved not to be poisoned.


Almost took a 6 month contract in Dublin myself once. Hope it proves to be a good move for you and your eyes


----------



## Callie (Mar 21, 2007)

Stanley Edwards said:
			
		

> Tunnock's Teacakes galore!
> 
> Thanks all who have sent or, are sending. I'm going to have a big Tunnock's party up the hill one evening soon
> 
> ...



mine will be coming from Bristol but avec caramel wafers   anonymously  whoops

got my sketches today - theyre lovely, makes me want to go to Spain and wander round the streets looking at stuff  in the sun, not snow like weve got here!

I take it they didnt all melt into one giant squidgy teacake lump?!


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 21, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> mine will be coming from Bristol...
> 
> I take it they didnt all melt into one giant squidgy teacake lump?!



Some arrived from Bristol yesterday. Squashed, but not melted. I shared them with some German and Columbian people. They seemed impressed


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Mar 26, 2007)

doesn't anyone want anything from China?  I feel left out


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 26, 2007)

i wouldn't mind a pretty oriental Chinese nanny for my kids...if thats not too much to ask??


----------



## extra dry (Apr 9, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> doesn't anyone want anything from China?  I feel left out



basic phrase book, coming to china in june to live..no holiday from my work here in czech and straight in to some work in june. maybe exams.

some pictures of food, like milk, coffee, beer,taxi,bread, butcher, etc please


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 21, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> doesn't anyone want anything from China?  I feel left out



Everything I would really like from China would cost you a fortune in p&p and probably get damaged in transit 

I would like someone to teach me tai chi(yang style) and mahjong(bought a set in 'Dam, never played it yet)
I would like a lion's head, nearly bought one in 'Dam but couldn't get it home on the plane.

Did you get your 'wants'?


----------



## zenie (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not in Japan but i want some baggy socks.

Is anyone there?


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2007)

Callie said:
			
		

> what about guinness marmite?


GUINESS MARMITE! OMG that sounds wonderful! I really miss marmite here.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 22, 2007)

Anyone one want anything from N Portugal? Francesinha sauce? Jesuitas?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 22, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> doesn't anyone want anything from China?  I feel left out



Can you get cheap West Ham kits?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 24, 2007)

hey  wrysmile, you get yer TimTams yet?


----------



## Radar (Apr 25, 2007)

moomoo said:
			
		

> I'd love some Biltong - my children have never tried it


If none drops through your letterbox (and if you're in the SE) you might want to get some yourself.

Southern Cross (or star or flag) SA shop next door to Aldgate fire station (E1) sells a sweet biltong (actually made by a crowd in NE london) plus 2 or 3 other flavours. Handy but pricey and the biltong seems more 'processed'

However Susmans down in Newhaven are IMO the UK's biltong daddies and they have a HUGE range. Always a good excuse to hop on the bike for a seaside jaunt! They have an excellent collection of SA goods too, My mate always gets me to bring him back a couple of jars of Pakko curried chillies from there.

They do overnight delivery from ther web site too. Unfortunately Susmans used to ship with citylink, so that's why I collect nowadays.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2007)

The postman just gave me some more Tunnock's Tea Cakes  

Who sent them?

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. Childrens Birthday party here at the weekend so, I'll be saving one pack for them. The other pack is as good as ate already 

They came all the way from Manchester.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2007)

That would be me, because I've been crap at getting round to posting things.  

But blimey, they made their way there quite quickly didn't they?  I only posted them on Thursday, thought they'd take a week.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 14, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> That would be me, because I've been crap at getting round to posting things.
> 
> But blimey, they made their way there quite quickly didn't they?  I only posted them on Thursday, thought they'd take a week.




Tar. PM me a postal address if you want a sketch or, summat in return. I regularly do my posting on Mondays, but the post from here to the UK seems to take twice as long for some reason.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2007)

ice-is-forming is still wanting some Walnut Whips, and I've been unable to meet this demand because there is a desperate Walnut Whip shortage in Manchester.

I'm sorry, I did try, honest, but there's none to be found.  

ice-is-forming:  there is a jar of marmite winging it's way to you as we speak, and also a random selection of British sweeties to make up for the Walnut Whip lackage.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2007)

extra dry said:
			
		

> basic phrase book, coming to china in june to live..no holiday from my work here in czech and straight in to some work in june. maybe exams.
> 
> some pictures of food, like milk, coffee, beer,taxi,bread, butcher, etc please


Hey extra dry, have you managed to find yourself a phrase book yet?

I can send you a little phrase book and a CD that came free with the Times newspaper... just holler.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 14, 2007)

*Ongoing and outstanding wants:*

#4 Boris Sprinkler in Denmark likes Monster Munch

#8 Moomoo wants some biltong 

#13 & #17 ice-is-forming in Australia wants some Marmite and Walnut Whips (the ones in the blue packet)

#21 RenegadeDog in China likes tea (Assam, leaf tea), Marmite and Salt 'n' vinegar crisps

#23 wrysmile [darn sarf?  London?] wants Tim Tams, mint slice, Bonds underwear (Oi, cheeky, you can get vegemite! So that doesn't count  ) And sunshine?! Ha! You're 'avin' a laugh aintcha!

#25 butterflychild doesn't have any proper 'wants'  just fancies some weird sh!t from around the world 

#27 Dandred in [North? South?] Korea wants Salt & vinegar square crisps

#30 Stanley Edwards in Spain wants Tunnocks Teacakes

#38 Fela fan in Thailand wants some proper British shredded wheat not the American stuff

#42 rennie wants some mixed nuts

#59 extra dry in the Czech Republic wants a Chinese phrase book

#61 zenie wants some baggy socks from Japan 

*Outstanding offers:*

#22 ice-is-forming is offering Tim Tams

#27 Dandred is offering kimchi

#33 RenegadeDog is offering some stuff from China

#63 dessiato is offering stuff from N Portugal? Francesinha sauce? Jesuitas?

*Givers/Takers anyone?*


----------



## Ms T (May 14, 2007)

rennie said:
			
		

> Nope... they're roasted in-house so to speak and then sold fresh throughout shops in my hometown... it's not just peanuts but cashew, pumpkin seeds n all sorts. Veyr salty but ever so delicious!



Sounds like you need a trip to the Nut House in Shepherd's Bush.  It's Lebanese, I think, and only sells nuts, sweet things like Turkish Delight and baklava, and coffee.  They have a counter of all sorts of roasted and salted nuts, as well as the raw ones.  It's also incredibly cheap.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 15, 2007)

ooo Anne, thank you so much  i have just got my marmite and sweets, what a trip  

i haven't sen a finger of fudge, sherbet fountain or refreshers for years...

marmite is just soooooooooooooooooooo delicious and tbh vegemite really does come a very poor 2nd.

wrysmile, i sent you some TimTams a while ago  Have you got them yet?

I *heart* marmite.......


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 15, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> ooo Anne, thank you so much  i have just got my marmite and sweets, what a trip
> 
> i haven't sen a finger of fudge, sherbet fountain or refreshers for years...
> 
> ...


Yeah, sorry it took so long though  

I'm afraid you had to make do with the sweeties because those walnut whips were a bugger to find, I gave up in the end, although I started another thread and apparently M&S do some fake walnut whips, so I'll check that out.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 24, 2007)

...coughangeldelightcough...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

extra dry said:
			
		

> basic phrase book, coming to china in june to live..no holiday from my work here in czech and straight in to some work in june. maybe exams.
> 
> some pictures of food, like milk, coffee, beer,taxi,bread, butcher, etc please



Bollocks, I've only just seen this.

I can put together a good pack of e-stuff for you


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> Everything I would really like from China would cost you a fortune in p&p and probably get damaged in transit
> 
> I would like someone to teach me tai chi(yang style) and mahjong(bought a set in 'Dam, never played it yet)
> I would like a lion's head, nearly bought one in 'Dam but couldn't get it home on the plane.
> ...



Indeed, three boxes of tea (of which i have drunk 2 now) and cakes and salt n vinegar crisps, courtesy of the wonderful Miss O'nEeemus (yours eternally indebted)...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 24, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> Can you get cheap West Ham kits?



Nope  I've looked everywhere for them


----------



## rennie (May 25, 2007)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need a trip to the Nut House in Shepherd's Bush.  It's Lebanese, I think, and only sells nuts, sweet things like Turkish Delight and baklava, and coffee.  They have a counter of all sorts of roasted and salted nuts, as well as the raw ones.  It's also incredibly cheap.



Yum! Speaking of which, I discovered this amazing Lebanese bakery in North Acton (miles away) and they do the best manakish ever. If u've ever been to Lebanon, you'll know what I mean. I bought 15 n finished em in less than a week.


----------



## selamlar (May 28, 2007)

I would like colemans english mustard powder, and Butterscotch flavour digestive biscuits, like on the other thread!

Rennie, have more kuru yemek shops round here than you could shake a stick at.  What kind of nuts you after?  Sunflower/pumpkin seeds etc also available.

Anyone want Turkish stuff?  Not Turkish Delight tho, am afraid, wrong neck of the woods.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 28, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> ... What kind of nuts you after?  Sunflower/pumpkin seeds etc also available...




Loads and loads of nut/seed/dried fruit shops in Granada. I've often wondered why there aren't more in the UK. Very low risk business with high profit. Long shelf life etc. I'm sure they'd take off in London - a healthy alternative to sugar sweets. Dried apricot goes very well with roasted and salted nuts/seeds of any type


----------



## foamy (May 28, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> ...coughangeldelightcough...



If noone else has sorted you out with some yet PM me the flavours you'd like and your adress and i'll send you some


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 28, 2007)

((loves foamy))


----------



## moonsi til (May 28, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> I would like colemans english mustard powder, and Butterscotch flavour digestive biscuits, like on the other thread!
> 
> Rennie, have more kuru yemek shops round here than you could shake a stick at.  What kind of nuts you after?  Sunflower/pumpkin seeds etc also available.
> 
> Anyone want Turkish stuff?  Not Turkish Delight tho, am afraid, wrong neck of the woods.




I can send you these...  What sort of Turkish stuff....maybe you could surprise me. PM address details and will send off ASAP....


----------



## selamlar (May 28, 2007)

Coolio!

Have PM'ed details!


----------



## selamlar (May 29, 2007)

Er, bit cheeky I guess cos have only just had a request but have an Australian mate over here who is dying from 'BBQ Shapes' (I don't know either) deficiency.  Any Antipodeans out there?


----------



## LynneBee (May 29, 2007)

Hi all,
 new person here so no idea where you are all from. I am an ex-pat in Sweden, and just before xmas found in Gothenburg an English shop which does the items I miss pork pies, sausages, salt and vinegar crisps, twiglets, marmite, sandwich spread, and so on, also a lot of chocolate bars are in the shops here but I can't have being a diabetic.  I organise a trip every 3 months and get a list from the other ex-pats all 3 of them and do a BIG shop, even my Swedish husband is getting Anglophied


----------



## foamy (May 30, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> If noone else has sorted you out with some yet PM me the flavours you'd like and your adress and i'll send you some



so on the list was:
Lime flavoured angel delight
Stripey Paint
a left handed screw driver
a snow ball from hell
and a flying pig!
 

i'll get you one of these days Icey! 

the rest of the reasonable requests have been purchased and will be winging their way to you shortly.


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 30, 2007)

((foamy)) They did do lime flavour  it tastes like green milk....

*stamps feet*

i have been trying to coax a nice surfer dude into this big old carboard box i have, but for some reason he keeps running away screaming 

Does he have to be alive??
*
 selamlar?* do they just want bbq..bbq are yuk ...bleugh...they taste of pencil sharpenings and cardboard.....do they want any other flavour too? the cheese and  bacon is nice.

pm me an address.


----------



## Jessiedog (May 30, 2007)

Right then.

I've been giving this some thought.

Can anyone get those old _Terry's Chocolate Orange_ thingys?

I haven't tasted them in years.

One would be fantastic.

_Two_ would be double fantabulistic!



Please?



Woof


----------



## foamy (May 30, 2007)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> Right then.
> 
> I've been giving this some thought.
> 
> ...




more than happy to get them for you.
they do:
 milk chocolate chocolate orange bars (like a standrad choc bar but arranged in layed out segments  )
milk choco orange balls
plain choc orange balls
and even at some point white choc orange balls....

which would you like? PM me


----------



## moonsi til (May 30, 2007)

selamlar said:
			
		

> I would like colemans english mustard powder, and Butterscotch flavour digestive biscuits, like on the other thread!
> 
> Rennie, have more kuru yemek shops round here than you could shake a stick at.  What kind of nuts you after?  Sunflower/pumpkin seeds etc also available.
> 
> Anyone want Turkish stuff?  Not Turkish Delight tho, am afraid, wrong neck of the woods.




All wrapped and ready to go......


----------



## selamlar (May 30, 2007)

Woohoo!

Am going shopping tonight. Return package should be in the post on Friday.


----------



## Jessiedog (May 31, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> more than happy to get them for you.
> they do:
> milk chocolate chocolate orange bars (like a standrad choc bar but arranged in layed out segments  )
> milk choco orange balls
> ...



RESUUUUUUUULT!

Ummmm.

That would be the milk-chocolate, orange balls (two please, if possible).

 

PM sent.



Yummy!



Woof


----------



## ice-is-forming (May 31, 2007)

Just tap and unwrap....


----------



## moonsi til (May 31, 2007)

Chocolate oranges are yuk...I used to be miffed whenever I received one....but would still eat it mind....


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 1, 2007)

Even though some of these requests have been fulfilled once, it would still be lovely if every now and again a care package managed to wing its way to our various expats.

Thanks to everyone who's so far participated in these random gestures of kindness.  

*New requests in bold*

*Ongoing and outstanding wants:*

#4 Boris Sprinkler in Denmark likes Monster Munch

#8 Moomoo wants some biltong 

#13 & #17 ice-is-forming in Australia wants some Marmite and Walnut Whips (the ones in the blue packet)

#21 RenegadeDog in China likes tea (Assam, leaf tea), Marmite and Salt 'n' vinegar crisps

#23 wrysmile [darn sarf? London?] wants Tim Tams, mint slice, Bonds underwear (Oi, cheeky, you can get vegemite! So that doesn't count ) And sunshine?! Ha! You're 'avin' a laugh aintcha!

#25 butterflychild doesn't have any proper 'wants' just fancies some weird sh!t from around the world 

#27 Dandred in [North? South?] Korea wants Salt & vinegar square crisps

#30 Stanley Edwards in Spain wants Tunnocks Teacakes

#38 Fela fan in Thailand wants some proper British shredded wheat not the American stuff

#42 rennie wants some mixed nuts

#59 extra dry in the Czech Republic wants a Chinese phrase book

#61 zenie wants some baggy socks from Japan 

*#78 ice-is-forming in Australia wants lime flavoured Angel Delight

#81 selamlar in Turkey wants colemans english mustard powder, and Butterscotch flavour digestive biscuits, like on the other thread!

#87 selamlar in Turkey wants Australian 'BBQ Shapes' for an Australian mate over there in Turkey 

#88 LynneBee in Sweden wants pork pies, sausages, salt and vinegar crisps, twiglets, marmite, sandwich spread, and diabetic chocolate

#91 Jessiedog in China wants Terry's chocolate oranges the milk chocolate ones*



*Outstanding offers:*

#22 ice-is-forming is offering Tim Tams

#27 Dandred is offering kimchi

#33 RenegadeDog is offering some stuff from China

#63 dessiato is offering stuff from N Portugal? Francesinha sauce? Jesuitas?

*#81 selamlar is offering Turkish stuff*

*Givers/Takers anyone?*


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 1, 2007)

Ice is getting angel delight from foamy ...has sent wrysmile some TimTams months ago but don't know if they got 'em.

and is attempting to send foamy a surfer dude  he may have to come in installments tho  

and i'm sending selemars mate some bbq shapes next week.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 1, 2007)

I have already posted English mustard powder and butterscotch biscuits (like on the other thread  ).....and getting some Turkish stuff in return.....


----------



## wiskey (Jun 1, 2007)

http://www.uk-groceries.com/


----------



## wiskey (Jun 1, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> Ice is getting angel delight from foamy ...has sent wrysmile some TimTams months ago but don't know if they got 'em.
> 
> and is attempting to send foamy a surfer dude  he may have to come in installments tho
> 
> and i'm sending selemars mate some bbq shapes next week.



is it you that eats green stuff?


----------



## foamy (Jun 2, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> is it you that eats green stuff?



i cant find lime flavour. if anyone else can then they should send you some, other flavours are on their way to you though


----------



## foamy (Jun 2, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> #91 Jessiedog in China wants Terry's chocolate oranges the milk chocolate ones[/b]



i'm sorting this 

oh, and it's not Terry's: It's mine


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 2, 2007)

Don't really need owt, but if there are any stamp collecting types out there I'd be happy to send you some old Burmese stamps. They sell sets of em cheap as chips in the markets round here.


----------



## feyr (Jun 3, 2007)

i'd love some 3d bugles crisps please, like these ones http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=1970 , they are Spanish but i think there is also french and italian versions too which taste pretty much the same!  i'm in the UK

i can offer Guinness marmite ( i overstocked when it was limited addition, got a spare jar or 2 ) or any other UK delight


----------



## wiskey (Jun 3, 2007)

foamy said:
			
		

> i cant find lime flavour. if anyone else can then they should send you some, other flavours are on their way to you though



frankly the idea of lime angel delight does horrid things to my tummy! 

oz can keep it! 

i'm not keen on limes


----------



## foamy (Jun 3, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> frankly the idea of lime angel delight does horrid things to my tummy!
> 
> oz can keep it!
> 
> i'm not keen on limes



i checked in the Cambridge Tesco for it todand they dont have it either, my mumsy suggested whisking up some lime jelly with condensed milk though?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 3, 2007)

wiskey said:
			
		

> frankly the idea of lime angel delight does horrid things to my tummy!
> 
> oz can keep it!
> 
> i'm not keen on limes




they don't do any angel delight aT ALL in aus 

 and they defenitly did do lime flavour...tastes like green milk  YUM. 
if you google lime angel delight hits number 3 and 4  are this page.lol.

http://www.google.com.au/search?svn...G=Search+Images&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw


----------



## foamy (Jun 3, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> they don't do any angel delight aT ALL in aus
> 
> and they defenitly did do lime flavour...tastes like green milk  YUM.
> if you google lime angel delight hits number 3 and 4  are this page.lol.
> ...



there will be 5 other flavours in the care package.
you wont want another whipped desert so long as you live after you've workied your way through those!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 4, 2007)

((foamy))


----------



## selamlar (Jun 4, 2007)

> and getting some Turkish stuff in return.....



You certainly are, its in the post!
Give me a pm when it arrives, and I'll explain what the things are (mysterious, eh!)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 15, 2007)

*((((FOAMY)))))*​

I luuuuurrrrvvvveeee you. thankyouthankyouthankyou...tripping *OUT* 

i am soooooo gonna have to find something coooooooooooool to send to you C:

Selemar....will got the bbq shapes off to yer today...


now.....* may i have a 1/4 of sweet peanuts please miss *


----------



## foamy (Jun 15, 2007)

my smile is so big at the moment - you dont know how good it feels to have spread chocolate / puddingy joy across the world


----------



## Jessiedog (Jun 16, 2007)

I _do_ know that Terry's Chocolate Oranges taste _every bit_ as good as when I last had some - and that has to be at least a quarter of a century ago!

Nice one foamy.



Woof


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 16, 2007)

That Foamy....shes a good one eh jessie?


----------



## Jessiedog (Jun 16, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> That Foamy....shes a good one eh jessie?


Sweet as...........



Ummm..........


Terry's Chocolate Orange????




Young, vivacious, generous......

And probably cute too.

Dang!

 




Woof


----------



## foamy (Jun 18, 2007)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> Young, vivacious, generous......
> 
> And *probably* cute too.
> 
> Dang!



oi!   less of the 'probably'!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 5, 2007)

well wrysmile ...what should i get delivered back to me this morning  but a large parcel of timtams.....attached was a note saying that they had been returned because they had been sat at the post office in london  for months without being collected.

so sorry about that..my kids were most bemused at having timtams that had     been around the world but it didn't stop them from eating them all


----------



## foamy (Jul 11, 2007)

i need cheering up, who wants to send me some exciting foreign stuff?
i like traditional japanese art and dark chocolate.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey ice-is-foaming, haven't you received another parcel from the UK as well?  

I sent you some of the Marks & Spencer 'walnut whips' and some marmite... have they gone AWOL?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 15, 2007)

not yet anne...give it time, snail mail  thank you tho


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 17, 2007)

*ooo THANK YOU ANNE *   

*walnut whips.....mmmmmmmmmm*

*and more marmitzzzzz!!!!!!*


----------



## Jessiedog (Jul 17, 2007)

I love this thread!


*wonders if _Chinese_ traditional stuff would work for foamy*




Woof


----------



## foamy (Jul 17, 2007)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> *wonders if _Chinese_ traditional stuff would work for foamy*
> ...



oooh, it might just work 
(i like the blue and white japanese ceramics stuff and Hokusai, but i also have a red sumo wrestling board game on my wall...anything like that would be cool)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah...i keep meaning to look for something for foamy and it's never quite right....i got her a series of lighters with aussie stuff on then found out i couldn't post em . 

i reckon its gonna be clip on koalas now


----------



## foamy (Jul 17, 2007)

*dies of excitement*


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## moonsi til (Jul 18, 2007)

Mega wow with the post today...just came home to a Turkish parcel...a massive thank you to Selemar. I will need Selemar to come along and talk me through some of the stuff...I could google but that's less exciting. My package did contain amongst other stuff pomegranate sour sauce, a grape paste on stringed walnuts and one of those lovely (I think) Turkish eyes for protection.     

I think there might be a pkt to make some sort of bread...and I cannot fathom the lil stone things at all...

I sent your biscuits and mustard powder off on May 25th...fingers crossed they will be with you soon....


----------



## selamlar (Jul 19, 2007)

Have pm'ed you details of whats what.

The 'bread mix' rolleyes is a sort of dip thing, in that you dip bread in olive oil, then in the powder stuff, then eat it.  Its made out of melon seeds and stuff, all ground up.

The little stones are frankincense.  Put them on burning charcoal, or just generally heat them up in some manner, then stand back and dig the eastern vibe!p ) No gold or myrhh tho, am afraid.

Will let you know when biscuits etc arrive.  Come on PTT! (Turkish Post Office)


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 20, 2007)

i need some cymalon sachets....


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2007)

cymalon?
(is that the cystitis stuff?)

e2a: googled it.
you have pm


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 20, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> cymalon?
> (is that the cystitis stuff?)
> 
> e2a: googled it.
> you have pm



yeah it is lol...


thank you!!!!  

now what can i get you?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2007)

oooh i dunno, just wish for a whole load of good karma headed my way in terms of jobs  
actually... 
do they sell freezedried icecream like what astronauts eat *all over* the us of a?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 20, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> oooh i dunno, just wish for a whole load of good karma headed my way in terms of jobs
> actually...
> do they sell freezedried icecream like what astronauts eat *all over* the us of a?



i know a store that sells that!!...its a camping store but its the same stuff !!...pm me a flavour and i'll get you some. 


(i'll send a deck of karma cards with it too!...)


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2007)

vanilla all the way please 
that's probably the only time you'll ever hear me request that 


oh. actually, chocolate might be worth a shot


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jul 20, 2007)

tufty79 said:
			
		

> vanilla all the way please
> that's probably the only time you'll ever hear me request that
> 
> 
> oh. actually, chocolate might be worth a shot



hehe...ok vanilla it is...

or is it chocolate...i'll get both and you can see which you like best.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2007)

Please can I have some rain?

It's been nearly a month now and I'm missing Manchester's reliably inclement climate.

It's 43 degrees and climbing over here...


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Aug 5, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> Please can I have some rain?
> 
> It's been nearly a month now and I'm missing Manchester's reliably inclement climate.
> 
> It's 43 degrees and climbing over here...




gahh....its gonna be 38c here today :|

fuckin hell, thats hot...

ps. that space cream is well good tufty, yours is on its way (i told you already i know ...) but we tried some like i said and it wasnt bad at all!!!....

ann, how are you dealing with 43c????


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2007)

Air conditioning!

Very environmentally unsound, I'm afraid.  And the more people who use it, the hotter it gets - vicious circle.

Coming from Manchester though, I have a perverse fondness for rain, makes me feel at home.


----------



## chio (Aug 5, 2007)

Sorry to have to break it to you, but it's blazing hot here as well... !


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2007)

I'm not an ex pat but I've always wanted to try a Twinkie - it's my life's dream to eat one - can any Americans on here please send me one?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 5, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Sorry to have to break it to you, but it's blazing hot here as well... !


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2007)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I'm not an ex pat but I've always wanted to try a Twinkie - it's my life's dream to eat one - can any Americans on here please send me one?



You can get them from Cybercandy - Mr K got well excited about that


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2007)

May Kasahara said:
			
		

> You can get them from Cybercandy - Mr K got well excited about that


I went there the other day and they didn't have any


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Aug 16, 2007)

I didn't think I'd need anything over here, because I'm sorted for everything I need...  except stickers.

I need some stickers, gold stars that teachers put in children's school books...

Any offerers?

I can send any manner of camel related tackery, keffiyehs (those Arabic headscarf thingies)...


----------



## foamy (Aug 16, 2007)

Ann, i could sort you out, PM me excatly what you want and quantity etc and your address of course!


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

Shhh...I am in Mindanao in Philippines and I could start maybe 50 threads easily on this....I crave anything Jewish. In a practical sense, as most know, Se asians usually lack the neccessary enzyme to digest dairy products so  real cheese, butter, and yogurt are incredibly rare. In Davao, the major city on this island I CAN find Australian imported cheddar and even fake Feta but at a price 6 times what we pay 1 of our laborers for a single day work!

I feel silly whining about cheese though as people here literally usually live in grass huts and eat nothing saved boiled white rice...It is a great idea for a thread though...


----------



## zenie (Aug 16, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Shhh...I am in Mindanao in Philippines and I could start maybe 50 threads easily on this....I crave anything Jewish. In a practical sense, as most know, Se asians usually lack the neccessary enzyme to digest dairy products so  real cheese, butter, and yogurt are incredibly rare. In Davao, the major city on this island I CAN find Australian imported cheddar and even fake Feta but at a price 6 times what we pay 1 of our laborers for a single day work!
> 
> I feel silly whining about cheese though as people here literally usually live in grass huts and eat nothing saved boiled white rice...It is a great idea for a thread though...



Are you allowed to send dairy products through the post?


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 16, 2007)

Ha. I would imagine but you know, this country really has a problem in that regard. For airmail from US it takes 6 weeks. For snailmail it is 4 to 6 months!!! Cheese would be some other form of life (smile) by then.


----------



## zenie (Aug 21, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Ha. I would imagine but you know, this country really has a problem in that regard. For airmail from US it takes 6 weeks. For snailmail it is 4 to 6 months!!! Cheese would be some other form of life (smile) by then.



so we cant send you anything then?


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 29, 2007)

A prayer and a thought would be more than I could hope for. It is such a nice thing to say though.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 29, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> A prayer and a thought would be more than I could hope for. It is such a nice thing to say though.


You have everything you need for Rosh Hashanah?
People to spend the hagim with?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 29, 2007)

Is there a chabad in the Philipines? Couldnt find an address on google.

Well you would probably know if there were.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 30, 2007)

There is a Rabbi that comes in from Thailand but the closest CHABAD is in Singapore. Funny you should ask as Yiddishkeit is my biggest concern here , although there is a tiny shul in Manila with less than a hundred people. I planned on heading to Uman in Ukraine for New Year because I was born Bratslaver but am thinking I will instead head up to Cambodia so maybe I will be in Bangkok after all.

Funny how I miss it so much having just left Israel but that is how it is, Maybe the permamanance in moving here has a bit to do with it.


----------



## Melinda (Aug 31, 2007)

Did you move for love or for work?

I hope your homesickness calms a little, especially as you've only just left! Maybe a break in Bangkok will be a good idea after all!

Anyway Shana Tova, if I dont come across you again before the holiday.


----------



## rachamim18 (Aug 31, 2007)

My wife is Visayan, and we live here with her family. I retired from the army in June and had promised many years ago that when I got ready to make a family with her, we would do so in her homeland. She is a convert but misses her family. 

L'shanah Tovah to you as well.


----------



## rachamim18 (Sep 2, 2007)

I came to live because my wife's family is here and I had promised that we would come when i got out of the army, which I did in late June.

L'Shanah Tova


----------



## Zorra (Sep 11, 2007)

L'shana tova to us all    I live in Nairobi most of the time but I always come home for holidays - the shul and community there are not really for me...

R18 - if you miss the Yiddish bit of Yiddishkeit I have a great gift which I will send you, PM me your address


----------



## Melinda (Sep 14, 2007)

Eh?! You are in Nairobi? 

So is it Zo*r*a who is in Ghana atm then?

 Zora, Zorra- tsk you two!


----------



## Zorra (Sep 14, 2007)

Melinda said:
			
		

> Eh?! You are in Nairobi?
> 
> So is it Zo*r*a who is in Ghana atm then?
> 
> Zora, Zorra- tsk you two!



Nope, tis both me... I was in Ghana, then Kenya, been back for a couple of weeks, off to Uganda end of November, then home to Nairobi, and working in Nigeria in January  

I iz in ur continent, drinkin ur beerz


----------



## Melinda (Sep 16, 2007)

Zorra said:
			
		

> Nope, tis both me... I was in Ghana, then Kenya, been back for a couple of weeks, off to Uganda end of November, then home to Nairobi, and working in Nigeria in January
> 
> I iz in ur continent, drinkin ur beerz


Its you!   *waves energetically*

Thats a lot of travelling! How you doing?  How is work?


----------



## rachamim18 (Oct 25, 2007)

Zorra: I will PM my adress.

Thanks. Nairobi is a blast. Have not been there in 4 years but miss it just the same. I like that general area (Tanzania, Ethiopia, and Ertirea) in all of Africa.

Alot of us Israelis have a thing for it, though I cannot tell you why (then we alos dig NW Asia as in Nepal and Bhutan (Bhutan only if we have deep pull or extremely good luck).

Hope your New Year was good.Mine was so uneventful, not even up to Uman in Ukraine (grave of Rebbe Nachman).

(Edted for spelling and to remove my home adress)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 17, 2007)

sweet peanuts???


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 18, 2007)

Even though some of these requests have been fulfilled once, it would still be lovely if every now and again a care package managed to wing its way to our various expats.

Thanks to everyone who's so far participated in these random gestures of kindness. 

New requests in bold

Ongoing and outstanding wants:

#4 Boris Sprinkler in Denmark likes Monster Munch

#8 Moomoo wants some biltong 

#13 & #17 ice-is-forming in Australia wants some Marmite 

#21 RenegadeDog in China likes tea (Assam, leaf tea), Marmite and Salt 'n' vinegar crisps

#23 wrysmile [darn sarf? London?] wants Tim Tams, mint slice, Bonds underwear (Oi, cheeky, you can get vegemite! So that doesn't count ) And sunshine?! Ha! You're 'avin' a laugh aintcha!

#25 butterflychild doesn't have any proper 'wants' just fancies some weird sh!t from around the world 

#27 Dandred in [North? South?] Korea wants Salt & vinegar square crisps

#30 Stanley Edwards in Spain wants Tunnocks Teacakes

#38 Fela fan in Thailand wants some proper British shredded wheat not the American stuff

#42 rennie wants some mixed nuts

#59 extra dry in the Czech Republic wants a Chinese phrase book

#61 zenie wants some baggy socks from Japan 

#78 ice-is-forming in Australia wants lime flavoured Angel Delight

#81 selamlar in Turkey wants colemans english mustard powder, and Butterscotch flavour digestive biscuits, like on the other thread!

#87 selamlar in Turkey wants Australian 'BBQ Shapes' for an Australian mate over there in Turkey 

#88 LynneBee in Sweden wants pork pies, sausages, salt and vinegar crisps, twiglets, marmite, sandwich spread, and diabetic chocolate

#91 Jessiedog in China wants Terry's chocolate oranges the milk chocolate ones

*#106 feyr in UK wants some 3d bugles crisps please, like these ones http://www.taquitos.net/snacks.php?snack_code=1970 , they are Spanish but i think there is also french and italian versions too which taste pretty much the same!*

*#113 ice-is-forming wants a quarter of sweet peanuts.  (From those weighed out jars of candy)*

*#120 foamy wants traditional Japanese art or dark chocolate.*

*#142 orangutan wants a twinkie* Is he still around?  I thought he flounced? 

*#148 Rachamim in Philippines wants some Jewish stuff*



Outstanding offers:

#22 ice-is-forming is offering Tim Tams

#27 Dandred is offering kimchi

#33 RenegadeDog is offering some stuff from China

#63 dessiato is offering stuff from N Portugal? Francesinha sauce? Jesuitas?

#81 selamlar is offering Turkish stuff

*#105 purvesgrundy is offering old Burmese stamps to any philatelists out there*

*#106 feyr is offering Guinness marmite (overstocked when it was limited addition, got a spare jar or 2*) or any other UK delight.*_* not sure whether these are still available though_

*#146 AnnO'Neemus is offering any manner of Middle Eastern stuff, camel related tackery, keffiyehs (those Arabic headscarf thingies)...*



Givers/Takers anyone?


----------



## selamlar (Nov 19, 2007)

Do we know what flavour Bugles it is that Feyr wants?  I kn ow you can get cheese flavour over here, and possibly a few more.  I would be in for them if we can find out flavours!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 21, 2007)

selamlar?  did you ever get the bbq shapes?? 

and anne , i am off walnut whips now BUT i'd really really like an oz of sweet peanuts *drools*


----------



## selamlar (Nov 21, 2007)

I didn't, mate.  Bloody PTT.  At least Royal Mail (and whatever the Aussie equivalent is) are just crap.  The PTT are actively evil.  Might be able to sort out sweet peanuts, tho.


----------



## selamlar (Nov 21, 2007)

Sweet Peanuts like this?

If so, PM me, yer in!


----------



## extra dry (Nov 29, 2007)

forgot I was on here...I am now in south korea teaching, so I don't need the phrase book, in fact I can get most things here, I even found a place that does fish and chips the other week very nice and reminds me of home..if anyone wants local korean food just PM


----------



## rachamim18 (Dec 5, 2007)

Well as far as offfering,  have a ton of Kratom, since we raise the trees here for lumber...I am sure SOMEBODY would want that...Other than that I can send Balut...yummmmmm


----------



## chooch (Dec 5, 2007)

AnnO'Neemus said:
			
		

> *#106 feyr in UK wants some 3d bugles crisps please*


I could get you those. They are the shit, as Spanish crisps go. Think there are different flavours, but I'll look tomorrow.
PM me yer address if you fancy.


----------



## Jessiedog (Dec 5, 2007)

rachamim18 said:
			
		

> Balut...yummmmmm


OMG!

 

 




Woof


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 7, 2007)

Can you get marmite in Honkers, JD?


----------



## Jessiedog (Dec 8, 2007)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> Can you get marmite in Honkers, JD?


Aye!

Fancy some, just PM me yer address?




Woof


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 22, 2007)

cheese footballs please *looks pathetically hopeful*


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 22, 2007)

I have diamonds and oil from Angola....

I want fresh vegetables... a lettuce costs me US$10.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 28, 2007)

My husband misses Ikea's cream sauce (the one that goes with the meatballs). If anyone could help out, it is his 40th birthday in a few weeks and I'd be happy to reciprocate with something Irish.


----------



## feyr (Jan 5, 2008)

chairman meow has a full dirty box 

pm me your addy and i'll pop some sauce mix in the post to you  i'm off to ikea in about 15 mins


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 5, 2008)

I still have your bugles at home feyr.  I've been in and out of country... will post them in next few days.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2008)

Jessiedog said:
			
		

> Aye!
> 
> Fancy some, just PM me yer address?
> 
> ...



Just seen this.  Cheers for the offer, but it's OK - I'm returning to Blighty next week  I'm going to come back here veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeery well stocked 

I'm taking about 3 changes of clothes and leaving half my rucksack for marmite, salt and vinegar crisps and teabags.


----------



## selamlar (Jan 7, 2008)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> cheese footballs please *looks pathetically hopeful*



Not cheese footballs, but have _finally_ managed to get those sweet peanuts off.  Very well travelled, I had to take them back to the UK with me and post them from there!

Posted last Thurs (3rd)


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks selamlar ...very excited now and will be out there every morning harrasing the postie  

*rubs hands gleefully*


----------



## T/C (Jan 14, 2008)

I want a saturday Guardian please.

I can offer Moro bars or any other New Zealand delight. Except ice-cream. That might melt.


----------



## miss direct (Jan 18, 2008)

Is there anyone on this thread in Poland, who can tell me which UK things you CAN'T get there? I'll be there soon and may be able to bring things to nice people, as long as they're not a 10 hour rickety bus ride away.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 30, 2008)

Feyr you are an absolute star! You have no idea how excited my husband was when he saw what was in the parcel!  Please pm your address so I can send you a little something in return.


----------



## feyr (Feb 13, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I still have your bugles at home feyr.  I've been in and out of country... will post them in next few days.



thank you Ann, i got them this morning  ketchup flavour is gorgeous! nom nom  nom nom!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 15, 2008)

Could anyone send me some pickled onion flavour monster munch please??


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 15, 2008)

ice-is-forming said:


> cheese footballs please *looks pathetically hopeful*


I only ever see those around Christmas.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 7, 2008)

Errol's son said:


> I have diamonds and oil from Angola....
> 
> I want fresh vegetables... a lettuce costs me US$10.


How about some lettuce seeds?  Similar problem in Doha, plus imports meaning fresh veggies sit in airport warehouses for days/weeks, meaning by the time they make it to the shops, they're often manky.  

I took some seeds back to Doha and the rocket was thriving - of course, now I'm back in England and travelling to Germany for a wedding, they'll be shrivelled by the time I get back... 

Do you want some seeds to try and grow your own?


----------



## brix_kitty (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy bottles of Gluhwein / Mulled Wine in Sydney? Been looking for a while but can't find any  Cheers


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 18, 2008)

Cafe Lerida at Lerida Estate
Federal Highway
Lake George NSW 2581

Tel : +61 2 6295 6640
Fax : +61 2 6295 6676
Website: http://www.leridaestate.com

according to their web page you should be able to buy same to take away.


----------



## brix_kitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah I saw that when I was googling for it.. however it's 245km from Sydney - a rather long journey to make, especially without a car... I was hoping for something a bit more local. I've seen people selling it on stalls / in bars but never in the bottle shops. I did ask someone once and they gave me a name of a store - one of those big out of town liquor places.. but I forgot the name  I am full of uselessness.


----------



## brix_kitty (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks anyway


----------



## rennie (Jun 18, 2008)

I want greasy and salty roasted peanuts.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 18, 2008)

theres an urbanite who works in a bottle shop in sydney iirc...can't recall his name atm ..if i do i'll post it


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 18, 2008)

Arggghh...gonna drive me mad now trying to remember his name  mind you i haven't seen him post for a while so its probably useless anyway @ self.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 18, 2008)

Ha !!  'Kripcat' .. he was working in a bottle shop, but i think it may be in melbourne..he was logged in last week.

'CherryRipe' may know, he was logged in today and has lived in sydney for about 15 years iirc


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 10, 2008)

spangles??? old english spangles??? *hopeful smiley*


----------



## Zorra (Jul 13, 2008)

Saturday Guardian or Observer food magazine please! (You can read them first )  Not sure what I can offer you in return, Khartoum is not packed with exiting and mailable goods. But if you think of anything I'm happy to send it


----------



## Bang to Rights (Jul 15, 2008)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The idea is that if you're an expat/traveller and there's something you really miss, then you say what it is here -- e.g. certain type of tea, biscuits, English language books/magazines or whatever -- and then in a random act of kindness some other urbanites will volunteer to send you whatever it is in a care package.



I've travelled right around the world twice (on my own steam, mostly overland) and I've lived in several different countries on 5 continents. If you live anywhere long enough you get used to everything and miss nothing at all. It's like coffee: the first time you sample the local mix it tastes like shit but after a couple of months you wouldn't trade it for anything else. 


I find that I miss some of the things I learned to enjoy while I was abroad more than what I might miss from home while being abroad. I was very keen on Aero mint when I was living in Rhodesia and I was extemely pleased to find it on the shelves in Slovakia last week. I must have gained 2 stone, but what the hell. Great stuff that Aero mint! 






Now if someone from the RSA could see their way clear to sending me a packet of kudu biltong or someone post a portion of “chooks and chips” from Hungry Jack’s and a stack of American buttermilk pancakes I'd be more than greatful.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 24, 2008)

pickled onion monster munch,
roastbeef monster munch.
cheesy wotsits.
skips,
quavers,
frazzles,
hoola hoops
bovril flavour crisps.
cheese footballs,
please ????


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 30, 2008)

bastards


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd have murdered for a regular supply of salt and vinegar crisps when I was in china


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 14, 2008)

i got all excited then next time your in china i'l send you s&v crisps if you se....


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jan 11, 2009)

I miss Barbeque Shapes and Chicken Crimpy Shapes.  I can get them in London but it's not the same.

And Violet Crumble.   Mmmmmm


----------



## unknown.factor (Jan 18, 2009)

Would anyone like anything from Australia?


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Jan 18, 2009)

unknown.factor said:


> Would anyone like anything from Australia?



Eric Bana pls. thnx.


----------



## unknown.factor (Jan 19, 2009)

MightyAphrodite said:


> Eric Bana pls. thnx.



Sorry he's too hot to touch


----------



## miss direct (Jan 19, 2009)

If anyone ever comes to Istanbul, and would like to bring me any of the following: trashy magazines/tikka masala powder/curry sauce/a bottle of squash/vegemite/a wispa....

I will repay you in kind.


----------



## Jessiedog (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome to the Game, unknown.factor!


Have a sweet time here on Urban.





Woof


----------



## selamlar (Jan 20, 2009)

miss direct said:


> If anyone ever comes to Istanbul, and would like to bring me any of the following: trashy magazines/tikka masala powder/curry sauce/a bottle of squash/vegemite/a wispa....
> 
> I will repay you in kind.



What kind of trashy magazines? And would tins of tikka masala sauce stuff do?  

It all depends on knowing where to look.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## miss direct (Jan 20, 2009)

Tacky magazines with true life stories, like Love it and Pick me up 

They are my guilty secret, and are also very good for lessons (I'm an English teacher). I can find the glossy magazines easily but not the trashy ones. 

Yeah any sort of curry sauce, do you know where to get it? I miss curry sooooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## Fuchs66 (Jan 21, 2009)

.... absolutely nothing, I work at a place with its own duty free in the cellar (booze sorted) and I live 5 mins away from a "British" shop so if I have any cravings foodwise I'm sorted.

*Wanders off with a blissful grin on his face*


----------



## selamlar (Jan 21, 2009)

miss direct said:


> Tacky magazines with true life stories, like Love it and Pick me up
> 
> They are my guilty secret, and are also very good for lessons (I'm an English teacher). I can find the glossy magazines easily but not the trashy ones.
> 
> Yeah any sort of curry sauce, do you know where to get it? I miss curry sooooooooooooooooooo much!



You can get Pataks curry pastes from KIPA.  There is one in Silivri, and one in Kurtkoy.  Let me know if you don't find any.  Should be able to lay hands on _Hello_ etc if that is any good to you?


----------



## selamlar (Jan 21, 2009)

I believe that there is also an indian restaurant in Taksim.  Dunno what it is like, though.  Probably Taksim prices.   Musafir, Lamartin St. 24/A Talimhane - Taksim - Istanbul Ph : 0212 235 27 41


----------



## extra dry (Jan 27, 2009)

licorice allsorts...please if possible


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 30, 2009)

i love tendril cos he sent me 3..yes 3!!!! jars of marmite


----------



## miss direct (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks selamlar. I think I am going to have to try to make curry from scratch. Although I need tikka powder which doesn't seem to exist here. 

I read Turkish Hello..it's as crap as the British one but it helps me with my Turkish.


----------



## derf (Jan 30, 2009)

There is very little i miss but if anyone knows of a good Indian restaurant in central Java I would love to know about it.
The only other thing is baked beans. They are my drug of choice. 

If anyone is going anywhere near Jogjakarta stick a couple in your case and let me have them.


----------



## Jessiedog (Jan 30, 2009)

derf said:


> There is very little i miss but if anyone knows of a good Indian restaurant in central Java I would love to know about it.
> The only other thing is baked beans. They are my drug of choice.
> 
> If anyone is going anywhere near Jogjakarta stick a couple in your case and let me have them.




Oh God.


He's back.












Woof


----------



## tombowler (Jan 30, 2009)

Only thing i really miss is a decent curry, did think i was missing bacon but having had some i dont think i am or was it just the wrong bacon. Oh and regular rizzla silvers thats the worst to do without


Anyways its not like its a biggie to miss them I dont have the stoopid bnp voting monocelular neighbours to deal with and the credit crunch means my mortgage payments have gone down so I break even each month on the home bank account so its all good really




last one to leave put the light out


----------



## derf (Jan 31, 2009)

Jessiedog said:


> Oh God.
> 
> +usual bollocks
> 
> ...




So you can't help then?


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 31, 2009)

Does anyone want anything from Bonnie Scotland.. Sweetheart Stout for a Black n Tan..( My favourite parcel to pack.. ) Edinburgh Rock or Creamery Fudge... ( gotta kill the rest of the worlds teeth as well eh.. ) A pottery Nessie that looks like it's swimming through your window ledge.. A bit of authentic heather or a bottle of Loch Ness or any other Ness water.. A (ffs.. Wee Jimmy Bannet.. ffs.. )..


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay, so I've been to the souq and bought the mosque alarm clock for Ringo (t'other thread).

So I'll be heading to the post office soon to post it.

I know we can get Quavers over here and maybe Frazzles I can't remember but if there are any last minute calls for anything else...?  Bearing in mind I can get some European stuff over here in the Gulf but not everything.  

But camel kitsch and keffiyehs are in plentiful supply if anyone has a desperate urge for any such thing.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 4, 2009)

Quavers dispatched, no idea how long it will take, but guess about a week.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 12, 2009)

*AnnO'Neemus !!!!!​*
*i hadn't read this thread and today i got a HUGE box full of quavers and tings !!!! so cool  thank you so so much, made my month xxxxx anything i can send you from aus in return you darling you ?  *


----------



## Zorra (Feb 17, 2009)

Any chance of a an Observer Food magazine sent to me here in Sudan? (Not you Xanadu, you are a tease )  And some fizzy sour green bootlaces / similar sour fizzy things??

In return I can send... um, stuff in Arabic, Sudanese dressy uppy clothes, or... that's it really, the shops are pretty bare. No camel chich here even  But you will have my undying affection and I'll send you something from Nairobi when I'm next there


----------



## kittyP (Feb 17, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> They're not as good as jammy dodgers!



Tom Tams are nothing like Jammy Dodgers though.

If you had said they are not as good as Penguins I would have understood but Jammy Dodgers


----------



## Jessiedog (Feb 17, 2009)

kittyP said:


> Tom Tams are nothing like Jammy Dodgers though.
> 
> If you had said they are not as good as Penguins I would have understood but Jammy Dodgers




It's _Tim_ Tams, FFS.


And you're right, there _nothing_ like the good old original Penguins.


But have you seen the recent "Club" biscuits?


(You remember? _Is it a chocolate or a biscuit? ...... If you like a lot of chocolate on your biscuit join.....etc_)


The most recent "Clubs" have at _least_ 75% less chocolate coating than they did 30 years ago - and even _then_, it was obviously a fucking biscuit, with a bit of a chocolate cover.




Shit happens.


Move on.






Woof


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 17, 2009)

ice-is-forming said:


> *AnnO'Neemus !!!!!​*
> *i hadn't read this thread and today i got a HUGE box full of quavers and tings !!!! so cool  thank you so so much, made my month  xxxxx anything i can send you from aus in return you darling you ?  *


Happy to oblige! 

Nothing I need from Aus thanks.


----------



## panpete (Feb 17, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> It is a great idea.  Only problem is I dunno what I could send back from China in reciprocation.
> 
> The main sendable items that I appreciate getting are tea and marmite.  Of course some salt and vinegar crisps would be great.
> 
> ...



What? your'e in China and you can't get tea?
heheheheheheheh


----------



## Pip (Feb 18, 2009)

impludo said:


> What? your'e in China and you can't get tea?
> heheheheheheheh





Anyone else want anything from the shops?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 18, 2009)

The all new 2009 update:

*Wanted*

206 Homeless Mal in London misses Barbeque Shapes and Chicken Crimpy Shapes from Australia.  He can get them in London but it's not the same. And Violet Crumble.  

210 miss direct in Istanbul would like to any of the following: trashy magazines with true life stories, like Love it and Pick me up /tikka masala powder/curry sauce/a bottle of squash/vegemite/a wispa... can repay in kind with stuff from Turkey.

218 extra dry erm, not quite sure where, wants licorice allsorts...please if possible

221 derf in Indonesia want to know of a good Indian restaurant in central Java, and also wants baked beans. 

223 tombowler, not sure where, wants regular rizzla silvers

229 Zorra in Sudan wants an Observer Food magazine and some fizzy sour green bootlaces / similar sour fizzy things??  In return can send... um, stuff in Arabic, Sudanese dressy uppy clothes, or... that's it really, the shops are pretty bare. No camel chich here even  But you will have my undying affection and I'll send you something from Nairobi when I'm next there 


*Offered*

207 unknown.factor Would anyone like anything from Australia?

210 missdirect offers stuff from Turkey to repay in kind people sending goodies.

225 Frankie Jack offers stuff from Bonnie Scotland.. Sweetheart Stout for a Black n Tan..( My favourite parcel to pack.. ) Edinburgh Rock or Creamery Fudge... ( gotta kill the rest of the worlds teeth as well eh.. ) A pottery Nessie that looks like it's swimming through your window ledge.. A bit of authentic heather or a bottle of Loch Ness or any other Ness water.. A (ffs.. Wee Jimmy Bannet.. ffs.. )

226 AnnO'Neemus offers camel kitsch and keffiyehs (Arabic head scarves) and mosque alarm clocks if anyone has a need for a such a thing.

234 Pip asks if anyone else wants anything from the shops?


*If anyone wants to renew previous requests, ask again, because I know some people have moved from their previous countries, so don't want to bring forward all the older requests.*


----------



## Pip (Feb 18, 2009)

I can get silver rizla, Observer magazines and bootlaces, but I can't really stretch to sending heavy tins internationally


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone need anything from Sweden/Denmark?
Would love any of the below - Beef and tomato pot noode (srsly), marmite, monster munch pickled onion flavour, crumpets.

Will reciprocate in kind. tak!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Feb 27, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The all new 2009 update:
> 
> *Wanted*
> 
> 206 Homeless Mal in London misses Barbeque Shapes and Chicken Crimpy Shapes from Australia.  He can get them in London but it's not the same. And Violet Crumble.



I am bringing back a load next week to keep me going


----------



## wanizame (Mar 2, 2009)

HP Sauce!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 2, 2009)

The only things I miss when I am in Japan are English Mustard (mind you the wieners seem to come with small packets of something very similar), bread that doesn't just come in four doorsteps per pack and most importantly real cheese.


----------



## wanizame (Mar 2, 2009)

HP Sauce anyone?.. Lavazza Rossa Machina ..Looks for winsome icon..Y'e literally cant get Lavazza red in DC  and I'm working on my plan on unreasonable world domination following lack of supply


----------



## wanizame (Mar 2, 2009)

Soul for sale re Lavazza Red..?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 5, 2009)

is this what you're after?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 15, 2009)

Zorra! Thank you ever so ever so much!!!

Crumpets, Marmite and Pot noodle!!!! Thank you!!!

I have sent a PM but please let me know your address and I will send some Danish treats your way.


----------



## Zorra (Mar 17, 2009)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Zorra! Thank you ever so ever so much!!!
> 
> Crumpets, Marmite and Pot noodle!!!! Thank you!!!



Welcome 

I have just returned to my expat place, armed with a whole suitcase of Basic Survival Goods (aka treats) Hurrah!


----------



## Madusa (Apr 13, 2009)

Anyone reliable and trustworthy willing to find/hunt down a book for me and send it over to me in Spain? Will send a bank transfer to cover the cost of all. I have friends and family who would do it for me, but they'd ask too many questions. 

Similarly, I could order it online, but there are complications. I've put in enquiries with local english language book stores to see if they'd be able to order said book in for me so this is just in case they fall through.

Pretty please?


----------



## Madusa (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, dont worry about this ^ I've been able to get a bookstore here to order the book in for me but thanks for the influx of offers.


----------



## Zorra (Apr 14, 2009)

Madusa said:


> Anyone reliable and trustworthy willing to find/hunt down a book for me and send it over to me in Spain? I have friends and family who would do it for me, but they'd ask too many questions.



I want to know what the book is now


----------



## Madusa (Apr 14, 2009)

Should have offered up your services then, shouldnt ya?!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry, I did look in the supermarket, but the HP sauce was in a glass bottle, and didn't want to risk it in the post, will check out the other supermarket chain and see if they have the squeezy bottles, but if anyone else can sort this out in the meantime, it would be good.

And I've looked for beef and tomato pot noodles and pickled onion monster munch, and I can't get those over here either, sorry, and I looked for licorice allsorts, no joy there either.  

I have got some Branston baked beans though.  I'm sorry, I'm still boycotting Heinz after the capitulated to homophobic complaints about a tongue in cheek gay kiss (well, peck to the outside of the cheek, really) in an ad.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2009)

wanizame said:


> HP Sauce!


Hurrah! I found HP in a squuezy bottle!  :


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2009)

Okay, last call, I'm planning to go to the post office later today so now is your last chance...

So far, I have baked beans for derf, mushy peas for detroit city, and HP sauce for wanizame....  

and I'm going to stop off at the souq for a mosque alarm clock for tufty, because I wrote the wrong address on the last parcel 

Sorry, I looked, but still haven't been able to find pot noodles or monster munch etc


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

wanizame said:


> HP Sauce!





AnnO'Neemus said:


> Hurrah! I found HP in a squuezy bottle!  :


pm me your address.

I didn't end up going to the post office back then, because I got distracted by travelling to and from Europe, so I still have a few goodies to post.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 30, 2009)

extra dry said:


> licorice allsorts...please if possible


I have a box for you, pm me your address.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay, so it's October... which means that any expats needing Christmassy treats, like a Christmas pud or some Christmas crackers or whatever should speak out now and place their orders.


----------



## derf (Oct 15, 2009)

*Thanks again*

After those wonderful baked beans, my wife has been asking around to see if anyone knows if they are to be had here.
Last week I was told of a shop about two hours away that stocks them.

Went and, sure enough, they have baked beans and kelloggs corn flakes.
Without your help I would not have found either.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Oct 15, 2009)

derf said:


> After those wonderful baked beans, my wife has been asking around to see if anyone knows if they are to be had here.
> Last week I was told of a shop about two hours away that stocks them.
> 
> Went and, sure enough, they have baked beans and kelloggs corn flakes.
> Without your help I would not have found either.


Aw, bless 'er! 

You're a muslim, so you don't want any Christmassy stuff I'm guessing, or do you?    Christmas pudding? 

I can send you some more baked beans and cornflakes, to save you making a two hour journey!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Nov 5, 2009)

Last call:  Does anyone want any Christmassy stuff?


----------



## derf (Nov 6, 2009)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> Aw, bless 'er!
> 
> You're a muslim, so you don't want any Christmassy stuff I'm guessing, or do you?    Christmas pudding?
> 
> I can send you some more baked beans and cornflakes, to save you making a two hour journey!



Thanks but I wander down there once a moth or so. That means I can grab a few tins to satisfy my lusting for them.
Thanks for the suggestion of the Christmassy stuff but I never liked it much even when I was in the UK. My Mum ruddy loves it and all the snap that goes with it.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 3, 2010)

cheese balls?


----------



## feyr (Jan 31, 2010)

only just remembered this thread as i am putting together a box of stuff for a pregnant friend in America who is having cravings for marmite and creme eggs

i shall thus be making a trip to the post office next saturday, so if anyone has any requests, let me know


----------



## extra dry (Feb 9, 2010)

I can offer stuff from South Korea....spices...noodles...kimche


----------



## crustychick (Feb 9, 2010)

this is a  thread... 

as I might be an ex-pat soon, I shall keep an eye on it with interest 

also, willing to do some posting before I go!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 23, 2010)

caramac
wisper
starbar
frazzles
cola cubes
sweet peanuts......


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 26, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> caramac
> wisper
> starbar
> frazzles
> ...


I picked up a Wispa, a Starbar and some Frazzles.

The Co-op didn't have any Caramac, cola cubes or sweet peanuts.  And sorry, I have looked for cheeseballs, but haven't found them either.

PM me your new(-ish) address as I only have your old address.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> I picked up a Wispa, a Starbar and some Frazzles.
> 
> The Co-op didn't have any Caramac, cola cubes or sweet peanuts.  And sorry, I have looked for cheeseballs, but haven't found them either.
> 
> PM me your new(-ish) address as I only have your old address.




i love you


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)

and does anyone want anything from aus?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 10, 2010)

does chocolate post okay then?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)

crustychick said:


> does chocolate post okay then?



it depends from where and when , as in winter/summer iyswim?


----------



## crustychick (Mar 10, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> and does anyone want anything from aus?




If I can find you some caramacs (they're not that common these days) and/or kola cubes and cheeseballs can you send me some Burger Rings, and a packet of cheese twisties


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)

crustychick said:


> If I can find you some caramacs (they're not that common these days) and/or kola cubes and cheeseballs can you send me some Burger Rings, and a packet of cheese twisties



certainly can  its the sweet peanuts i'm really aftre tho ..well that and the caramac.

pm me your address and i'll send them to you


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2010)

what are sweet peanuts icey


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh  

I'll keep an eye out, my boy likes sweets shops.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Oh
> 
> I'll keep an eye out, my boy likes sweets shops.



thank you


----------



## MrA (Mar 10, 2010)

If anyone needs a shit load of sand and Mozzies let me know....


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 10, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> and does anyone want anything from aus?



Can you send over some iced vo-vos and some bbq shapes.  And some monte carlos.


----------



## crustychick (Mar 10, 2010)

ice-is-forming said:


> certainly can  its the sweet peanuts i'm really aftre tho ..well that and the caramac.
> 
> pm me your address and i'll send them to you



caramacs are purchased, but I don't think I have ever in my life seen those sweet peanuts!


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 10, 2010)

Gone are the days of the local shops (our newsagent had loads) having massive jars of sweets to weigh out and buy


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Gone are the days of the local shops (our newsagent had loads) having massive jars of sweets to weigh out and buy


I know. 

I haven't seen those sweet peanuts for yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeears!


----------



## crustychick (Mar 10, 2010)

I liked soor plooms the best... and lemon sherberts


----------



## red rose (Mar 10, 2010)

BiddlyBee said:


> Gone are the days of the local shops (our newsagent had loads) having massive jars of sweets to weigh out and buy


Theres a shop ike this near me, the have practically everything and will order anything they dont have. 

I'll pop in when I'm next going past and ask if they have sweet peanuts


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 11, 2010)

Upchuck said:


> Can you send over some iced vo-vos and some bbq shapes.  And some monte carlos.



pm me your address and i will  they have just bought out a new shape flavour, mature cheese and chives which is_ very_ nice.

thankyou people for your quest for sweet peanuts


----------



## Frankie Jack (Mar 11, 2010)

Anyone want anything from Scotland... ( can't imagine what tho.... )


----------



## Lo Siento. (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm an expat and I need a bottle of Abbot Ale! Will send the best _trufas de chocolate_ in Madrid in exchange...


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2010)

crustychick said:


> I liked soor plooms the best... and lemon sherberts





AnnO'Neemus said:


> I picked up a Wispa, a Starbar and some Frazzles.
> 
> The Co-op didn't have any Caramac, cola cubes or sweet peanuts.  And sorry, I have looked for cheeseballs, but haven't found them either.
> 
> PM me your new(-ish) address as I only have your old address.





AnnO'Neemus said:


> I know.
> 
> I haven't seen those sweet peanuts for yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeears!



http://www.aquarterof.co.uk/index.php

The only link you need for Caramac, Sweet peanuts, sherbert lemons, cola cubes etc. Enjoy


----------



## 1927 (Mar 11, 2010)

For those in UK looking for sweets from far off places can I suggest http://www.cybercandy.co.uk


----------



## crustychick (Apr 7, 2010)

I have located and purchased Sweet Peanuts, after my trip to Dorset at the weekend. They will be on their way with the Caramacs, which I'm ashamed to say I haven't sent yet. I'm on the case though!


----------



## crustychick (Apr 7, 2010)

Frankie Jack said:


> Anyone want anything from Scotland... ( can't imagine what tho.... )



That new Kremola Fizz that's meant to be the new Creamola Foam! you can only buy it in about half a dozen shops in Scotland apparently and they're taking the mick selling it on ebay.... I miss Creamola Foam


----------



## tiki (May 14, 2010)

I want some feckin twiglets. Tried a few places and there's non to be found. The whole country might be dry.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm an ex=pat and I need to come home


----------



## ducksoup (Mar 9, 2011)

... Cholula hot sauce and Aspalls cider


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2011)

sausages


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2011)

and pies


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 10, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> sausages


Do hindus eat pork?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2011)

don't think so - i think most don't eat meat at all.
you can get beef and pork in the big cities, esp in chinese restaurants/menus.
no sausages or pies though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought it was beef that was forbidden to hindus...


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

Seems pork is too and killing animals for food in general is discouraged, yes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 10, 2011)

Citizen66 said:


> I thought it was beef that was forbidden to hindus...


 
yeah, the cow is the holiest of animals. which is why you see them roaming freely round the streets, causing traffic jams.
'non-veg' restaurants do mostly chicken or fish (esp on the coast of course), but 'mutton' is also sold, though it's goat, not sheep. 
there are goats everywhere too - more so than cows.


----------



## Citizen66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I was just thinking of a hindu I work with who avoids beef iirc but eats anything else.


----------



## Riklet (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm an expat and i need ale.  i can sort of get it too, but it's 2.75€ a bottle n i'm a bit too skint for such goodness, boooo.

still, 2 euros for a decent bottle of wine so not in need of red cross/urban ale provisions, worry not!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Anyone want anything from Scotland... ( can't imagine what tho.... )


 
yes! I do! I'm not sure what though either  there was nothing in particular I developed a strong affinity for when I was there, though I liked most things I tried...hmm, surprise me?
Would you like anything from the states?


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 5, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> Does anyone want anything from Bonnie Scotland.. Sweetheart Stout for a Black n Tan..( My favourite parcel to pack.. ) Edinburgh Rock or Creamery Fudge... ( gotta kill the rest of the worlds teeth as well eh.. ) A pottery Nessie that looks like it's swimming through your window ledge.. A bit of authentic heather or a bottle of Loch Ness or any other Ness water.. A (ffs.. Wee Jimmy Bannet.. ffs.. )..


 
just saw this...any of the Nessie stuff or the heather would be awesome. 
maybe I could send you some New England trinkets or maple sugar candy or something?


----------



## elfman (Jun 5, 2012)

I think if there were Wetherspoons in China, then it would be the most perfect place to live in the world (apart from the authoritarian government)


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

elfman said:


> I think if there were Wetherspoons in China, then it would be the most perfect place to live in the world (apart from the authoritarian government)


My local has ESB and London Pride in bottles at least and I've found Pedigree and some other decent stuff about town. Do miss a proper pint of course. There's some micro-brew place not far off in a nice courtyard loads of people raved about, but me dad's homebrew tasted better.


----------



## elfman (Jun 5, 2012)

JimW said:


> My local has ESB and London Pride in bottles at least and I've found Pedigree and some other decent stuff about town. Do miss a proper pint of course. There's some micro-brew place not far off in a nice courtyard loads of people raved about, but me dad's homebrew tasted better.


 
The thing I miss most about spoons is the various choices of cider, the veggie breakfast and the veggie burgers as well as it's relative cheapness.


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

elfman said:


> The thing I miss most about spoons is the various choices of cider, the veggie breakfast and the veggie burgers as well as it's relative cheapness.


I can get veggie burgers not far from here but horrendously over-priced by local standards so rarely go when I can have veg fried bing for 50p. Cider I was never much for, even tho we moved down to the West Country when I was a teen and I was forced to admit it's good stuff. Just had a taste for ale by then I think.


----------



## elfman (Jun 5, 2012)

JimW said:


> I can get veggie burgers not far from here but horrendously over-priced by local standards so rarely go when I can have veg fried bing for 50p. Cider I was never much for, even tho we moved down to the West Country when I was a teen and I was forced to admit it's good stuff. Just had a taste for ale by then I think.


 
I have found an English pub in Dongguan that does good veggie breakfasts but the veggie burgers aren't up to scratch. They don't do any cider at all though and it takes over an hour for me to get there


----------



## JimW (Jun 5, 2012)

elfman said:


> I have found an English pub in Dongguan that does good veggie breakfasts but the veggie burgers aren't up to scratch. They don't do any cider at all though and it takes over an hour for me to get there


Have you tried the veg sausages you can get? They make good butties, not great but good for a fry-up-like experience. You can get them on line - I'll link to a Beijing site but a mate who sees the brand should be able to find someone who'll deliver them to you: http://www.99sushi.com/goods-51.html or these: http://www.99sushi.com/goods-46.html (second sort better imo).


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jun 5, 2012)

Miss Caphat said:


> just saw this...any of the Nessie stuff or the heather would be awesome.
> maybe I could send you some New England trinkets or maple sugar candy or something?



I'll see what I can put together..


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jun 8, 2012)

Frankie Jack said:


> I'll see what I can put together..


 
 sorry, forgot to respond to this until now  
let's exchange details


----------



## ChocolateTeapot (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone wants anything from Libya, I'll be there long-term starting this week. Might take a while to get myself sorted out and hopefully no militias will take over the airport this time. I know what I'm going to be missing even before I've gone, but I don't rate the chances of a slab of Kronenbourg making it out to me.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 11, 2012)

Riklet said:


> I'm an expat and i need ale. i can sort of get it too, but it's 2.75€ a bottle n i'm a bit too skint for such goodness, boooo.
> 
> still, 2 euros for a decent bottle of wine so not in need of red cross/urban ale provisions, worry not!


 
If you get a barrel and stuff I can send you packs of the brew your own ale stuff


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 15, 2013)

i need bisto gravy, impossible to get it here, i've been buying it from ebay but its such a rip off, anyone wanna ship me some to Italy? I'll square you up with paypal 1st obviously.


----------



## Zorra (Nov 24, 2013)

Mephitic did you get any gravy? Are you even still in Italy? I'll send you some. I've been gravyless abroad before and it's no joke.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 7, 2013)

If anyone off here comes to Istanbul, let me know. There are always things I'm after that we can't get here. I'll give you the money plus take you for a nice cup of tea.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 7, 2013)

miss direct said:


> If anyone off here comes to Istanbul, let me know. There are always things I'm after that we can't get here. I'll give you the money plus take you for a nice cup of tea.


No plans to go to Istanbul but go on then, what do you need? I'll send you stuff. Done that before for someone else who moved abroad, the excitement and anticipation while they waited to receive the parcels was fun


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 9, 2013)

If anyone Norn Irish urbanites fancy sending a bag or two of Tayto Beef and Onion crisps to Oz I would actually weep with gratitude.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Chairman Meow said:


> If anyone Norn Irish urbanites fancy sending a bag or two of Tayto Beef and Onion crisps to Oz I would actually weep with gratitude.


Good news, you can buy them online and have them sent direct to you.  
https://www.taytogroup.com/webshop/...nginfo&zenid=e712b4b666d3fdf32e0aff904f2f3af0


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Good news, you can buy them online and have them sent direct to you.
> https://www.taytogroup.com/webshop/...nginfo&zenid=e712b4b666d3fdf32e0aff904f2f3af0


Oh happy day! Last time I looked up the tayto web site you could only get cheese and onion online which I can bloody buy here anyway ( at vast expense, but still!)  I'm getting my first pay check on Wednesday and I am going to buy loads of tayto and not share them with anyone!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 9, 2013)

Thank you Greebo!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 9, 2013)

Chairman Meow said:


> Thank you Greebo!


No problem - just don't go mad and eat the entire box at once. Or open all the packets and roll around on them.  Unless you want to, that is.


----------



## miss direct (Dec 14, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> No plans to go to Istanbul but go on then, what do you need? I'll send you stuff. Done that before for someone else who moved abroad, the excitement and anticipation while they waited to receive the parcels was fun



Ooh that's very nice. I'm actually all right at the moment and I'm off to the UK next month but I shall bear that in mind. I'd also be happy to send Turkish things as swaps


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 23, 2013)

Chairman Meow said:


> If anyone Norn Irish urbanites fancy sending a bag or two of Tayto Beef and Onion crisps to Oz I would actually weep with gratitude.




are you in oz! where about are you ?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Dec 24, 2013)

ice-is-forming said:


> are you in oz! where about are you ?


Rockingham, near Perth.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 2, 2015)

Dime bars and monster munch? anyone ?pleeeeese?


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Apr 2, 2015)

ice-is-forming said:


> Dime bars and monster munch? anyone ?pleeeeese?


what type of monster munch?	pm your address


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 3, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> what type of monster munch?	pm your address



oooo thank you!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank you SO much Miss-Shelf !!  i received my monster munch and daim bars  today, what a lovely thing to do for me  xox


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jul 4, 2015)

Aw, so nice of you, Miss-Shelf, to do a random act of kindness for ice-is-forming, how lovely! 

I just logged in for a different reason, but spotted a notification that someone had 'liked' something in this thread, so clicked to see what was happening.

Any more requests, anyone, while I'm here on a Friday night and tipsy on wine and amenable to saying 'Yes'?


----------



## miss direct (Feb 17, 2017)

Bumping this long dormant thread to say...if any urbanites are ever in Istanbul/Turkey, I would happily take them for a tea/coffee/look around lesser known parts in exchange for small goodies from the UK (mainly animal related products, pet things are really pricey here). Cheers!


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 16, 2017)

miss direct said:


> Bumping this long dormant thread to say...if any urbanites are ever in Istanbul/Turkey, I would happily take them for a tea/coffee/look around lesser known parts in exchange for small goodies from the UK (mainly animal related products, pet things are really pricey here). Cheers!


What do you need?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 17, 2017)

.


----------



## miss direct (Apr 17, 2017)

Ooh are you coming to Istanbul? I've actually just got back from Scotland so don't really need anything but am still happy to have a drink if you like?


----------



## Lepton (Jul 10, 2017)

I will happily join in  if you need something let me know


----------

